# Question on general



## Herald of Huanchi (Feb 1, 2009)

If your army general is killed do you have to take any leadership tests.

My friend seems to think you do.

Maybe it was in a past edition?


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

well vampire counts have to take tests after the gernals death or they suffer as many wounds as they failed by.


but normal army seem to just be denied the leadership and the enermy gets 100vp extra.

if I am wrong someone correct me.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

no thats right. Vampire counts and tomb kings are the only armies that suffer from the general (or in the case of the tomb kings the hierophant's) death. when a VC general goes we have to test at the end of the phase and at the start of each of our turns. every failed test costs you a model per point over leadership per unit! other armies just go shrug and look to their heroes in their units or their own leadership. they dont have to take any tests.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If I remember rightly its been a very long time since the loss of the general affects anyone but Undead.
It used to back when I started gaming but hasn't for at least 3 editions if not longer.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

if your general is killed in cc,then your entire army has to take a ld test, but only in cc is my understanding, although it doesnt make sense since if he dies to shooting then that doesn't count wha....?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Your understanding is wrong.

As a Vampire Count, (and to a Lesser Extent, Tomb Kings, replace General with Heirophant), you must take a Leadership test the following turn and every turn following that for every unit (those exempt are notified). The amount that the test is failed by is the number of models which take a single wound, with no saves of any kind possible, IIRC.

Other armies, however, are merely denied the use of a) a 12" Leadership radius, b) a Powerful Fighter, c) A powerful mage, and d) the loss of 100 VP's to your opponent.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Ah, I remember that rule from back in the day... watching entire armies run at the loss of a single character was always fun, especially as I had character on pegasus specifically devoted to killing the enemy general. 

I think they phased that out in 4th or 5th edition, so get in there and beat him with the book until he reads it


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm aware of the rules concerning undead generals...as i had a brief stint as one myself

still though, maybe i am wrong, ill check the rule-book


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That rule disappeared last edition, I think. I remember it from 6th Edition, but it's certainly gone now. It was a mechanic that made certain armies a lot harder to play than they should have been, and ultimately, unbalanced the game even though it made a great deal of sense to have the army falter as their commander bit it.


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

meh, i might make a house rule with my mates then, as you say, it makes a great deal of sense for troops morale to waver if their general kicks the bucket...

besides, my friends play High elves (grrr, Asur scum, i'm a druchii man myself...) and the other plays Empire and Chaos, so yes, generally they will pass their tests...


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

MrFortunato said:


> meh, i might make a house rule with my mates then, as you say, it makes a great deal of sense for troops morale to waver if their general kicks the bucket...
> 
> besides, my friends play High elves (grrr, Asur scum, i'm a druchii man myself...) and the other plays Empire and Chaos, so yes, generally they will pass their tests...


It'd be simple enough to just call it a panic test for everyone within 6", keep it in line with a unit being wiped out or breaking. It's fun and fluffy, but low Ld armies will hate it


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

maddermax said:


> It'd be simple enough to just call it a panic test for everyone within 6", keep it in line with a unit being wiped out or breaking. It's fun and fluffy, but low Ld armies will hate it


Em... aren't the rules stating that if any unit is destroyed all units within 6" take a panic test?

O'course, being Cold Blooded and all, that doesn't bug me one bit... Makes the game easier for me, actually.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

OK then make it a panic test with -1Ld due to the fact that it's your general dying.

Not army crippling but fluffy i think.


----------

